
Australian man arrested under Australia gun laws for 3D printing replica guns - robottensooser
http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/extech-sicen-sun-made-replica-guns-in-lounge-room-using-3d-printer-court-hears-20170301-gunws8.html
======
robottensooser
For clarity, guns were non functional replicas.

